# Another LOTD



## couturesista (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's another look I did.

          NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil Pacific

         NYX Pacific e/s

         NYX Ocean e/s

         MAC Contrast

         MAC Forgery

         MAC Patina( highlight)

         CoverGirl Lash Blast



        Studio Tech NC50

        Format Blush

        Select Sheer Pressed Powder

        MAC Deeper Refined Bronze 


            NYX Beige l/g


I'm hooked now!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Enjoy!











Sorry for sizing, I'm still learning!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow that is beautiful! I love that lip color on you!


----------



## couturesista (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 30, 2008)

wow love the colors on your eyes and your lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 beautiful!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Oct 30, 2008)

Wooooooooow!!!!!


----------



## Tatti (Oct 30, 2008)

wow great look and awesome hairstyle!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh I Love it!! Love the lips!! and the Bold eye...Guess mine wasn't Bold!! 
Ugghh Back to the drawing board!! You look gorgeous!!


----------



## shootout (Oct 30, 2008)

I love it!
You're so gorgeous.


----------



## gdsepu (Oct 30, 2008)

Very pretty! I love the lip color.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 30, 2008)

your hair and your brows are awesome!


----------



## nunu (Oct 30, 2008)

beautiful!!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 30, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## carandru (Oct 30, 2008)

so NYX beige l/g eh?  Adding that to my shopping cart now.  Love the look, I'll all over that blue eye.  You better keep posting, your looks are hot!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 30, 2008)

another gorgeous look!  keep em coming.. 
love getting the colour ideas!


----------



## couturesista (Oct 30, 2008)

:  heart:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















:h  eart:


----------



## elmo1026 (Oct 30, 2008)

omg... I love this look on you. YES!!! another black girl who aint afraid of color. ha ha. 

OKAY speaking for the girls who have short hair. How do you get your hair like that? I would love to rock that style. could you do a video or something i am so jealous.


----------



## couturesista (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, I love a bright eye! I just wrap my hair,dry and then I curl it with 1/2 flat irons. I think the trick is a good cut and  not to make it to perfect.  HTH


----------



## d n d (Oct 30, 2008)

This is sooo pretty!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 30, 2008)

You are sooo pretty & i love your lips here!!


----------



## stlzbabi (Oct 30, 2008)

It looks amazing! I need to try this out.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 30, 2008)

wow that ir gorjus!! and the lip color is great!!


----------



## mamadiaspora (Oct 30, 2008)

those colors really compliment your skin. gorgeous!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 31, 2008)

Beautiful colors


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow...this is just flawless.  You look amazing, wonderful job!


----------



## couturesista (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 31, 2008)

You look so beautiful - I love these colours on you.  So lovely and the lips are perfect.


----------



## couturesista (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_You look so beautiful - I love these colours on you. So lovely and the lips are perfect._

 
Thanks


----------



## elmo1026 (Oct 31, 2008)

how do you use format blush? as a contour or as regular blush.


----------



## Nita67 (Oct 31, 2008)

You look beautiful!! Love the eyes and lips!

P.S. I lived in B-more all my life up until 2 years ago.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 31, 2008)

You look really pretty I especially loooove the lips!


----------



## milamonster (Oct 31, 2008)

this all looks great! i esp love the lip color. 
your brows are also on point!


----------



## luvmkup (Oct 31, 2008)

You look so polished! I love NYX's pacific blue pencil.


----------



## luvmkup (Oct 31, 2008)

*****


----------



## couturesista (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_how do you use format blush? as a contour or as regular blush._

 
Thanks Ladies. I use it just as a blush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wish I could say I use it as a contour but, for one I don't know how, and two, I like my chubby face
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think if I contoured , it wouldn't be so chubby. Is that weird? I'm probably the only woman that likes her face fat!


----------



## jollystuikie (Nov 1, 2008)

WOW, You are beautiful!!!   Luve it!!


----------



## slvrlips (Nov 1, 2008)

Gorgeous look! Your brows are flawless


----------



## MrsGooch (Nov 1, 2008)

You look gorgeous! Love the hair, too!


----------



## Miss Virtue (Nov 7, 2008)

Oooohhh me likey! LOVE the lips especially!! 

*adds Beige to her never ending list*


----------



## stronqerx (Nov 7, 2008)

i love nyx lipglosses, beige is one of my faves ! good job grl


----------



## couturesista (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## rachybloom (Nov 7, 2008)

:O your skin is _so_ pretty.. honestly wow!
I really like the nude lip on you.. perfect color for you.


----------



## jollystuikie (Nov 7, 2008)

You look amazing!!  love the lip colour!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 7, 2008)

beautiful combo and I love your lips. I'm also a big fan of NYX but I haven't tried their lip products. How do you like yours?


----------



## mamadiaspora (Nov 7, 2008)

Hot


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow, you look gorgeous!  I LOVE the lips.  I am so partial to the eye color! (my fav)


----------



## Regality101 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow I love this look.


----------



## chocolatdiva (Nov 18, 2008)

My favorite colors! Very pretty.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 18, 2008)

I know this is LOTD not EOTD but I love your eyes too. The contrast between your skin and the blue colour is gorgeous


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks great!!!


----------



## couturesista (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_i love nyx lipglosses, beige is one of my faves ! good job grl_

 
Yes, its my HG l/g!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_beautiful combo and I love your lips. I'm also a big fan of NYX but I haven't tried their lip products. How do you like yours?_

 
I love their glosses, they're not to sticky or thick and they're very pigmented!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Wow, you look gorgeous! I LOVE the lips. I am so partial to the eye color! (my fav)_

 
I love me some blue e/s!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I know this is LOTD not EOTD but I love your eyes too. The contrast between your skin and the blue colour is gorgeous_

 
Again, I love blue e/s! I don't know why its just soooo freakin pretty!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolatdiva* 

 
_My favorite colors! Very pretty._


----------



## oracle1 (Nov 19, 2008)

This is stunning.  Great job hun.


----------

